# Gentoo + Openbox???

## claupper

Gostaria de saber se usar em uma máquina o gentoo com openbox bem compilado e configurado em um k6-II 450 com 128 de ram, eu posso ficar numa boa???

Tem alguém no forum que tem e usa uma configuração igual e que deu certo?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Acabei de perguntar ao nosso dev de openbox, omp, e penso que sim, o openbox não deve dar problemas com esse hardware.

----------

## claupper

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Boas.
> 
> Acabei de perguntar ao nosso dev de openbox, omp, e penso que sim, o openbox não deve dar problemas com esse hardware.

 

Boas mesmo, e espero que esse Dev responda em breve aqui no forum ok.

Gostaria de mais opniões sobre o uso do Openbox blz.

----------

## MetalGod

 *claupper wrote:*   

>  *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   Boas.
> 
> Acabei de perguntar ao nosso dev de openbox, omp, e penso que sim, o openbox não deve dar problemas com esse hardware. 
> 
> Boas mesmo, e espero que esse Dev responda em breve aqui no forum ok.
> ...

 

Não deves ter muita sorte... ele não fala Portugues. O melhor mesmo é parares de perguntar e experimentares tu mesmo. Se não gostares tens bom remedio... testas outro. 

Eu pessoalmente só uso gnome.

----------

## claupper

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

>  *claupper wrote:*    *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   Boas.
> 
> Acabei de perguntar ao nosso dev de openbox, omp, e penso que sim, o openbox não deve dar problemas com esse hardware. 
> 
> Boas mesmo, e espero que esse Dev responda em breve aqui no forum ok.
> ...

 

Blz.....

Qual outro gerenciador vc recomenda?

----------

## MetalGod

Recomendo experimentares todos os que estão na tree do portage e usares o que mais gostas.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## claupper

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> Recomendo experimentares todos os que estão na tree do portage e usares o que mais gostas. 

 

Obrigado Metalgod, mas eu gostaria de saber quais os gerenciadores leves que tem na tree do portage???

Ouvi falar que o XMMS vai ser retirado do Portage e gostaria de saber se isto é verdade?

Abraços...

----------

## stockler

eh verdade..

estou utilizando o audacious.

----------

## claupper

Gostaria de uma resposta meus amigos, sobre o XMMS e o meu tópico que ainda estou aguardando ok.

Atenciosamente

Claupper

----------

## MetalGod

se em vez de fazeres essas perguntas pensasses um pouco e procurasses encontravas mais rapidamente!   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/sound/xmms.xml

aqui tens tudo o que precisas de saber sobre o xmms em Gentoo.

Quanto aos windowmanagers eu nao vou responder mais porque simplesmente nao ha nada a responder... cada um usa o que acha melhor.

----------

## claupper

Blz, mas entenda eu não sei de tudo meu querido amigo  :Smile: 

Mas Valeu.........

Abraços

----------

## greboide

eu uso fluxbox e eh gringo.

----------

## claupper

Blz...

Quanto tempo vc usa e o que vc achou da versÃ£o 1.0???

----------

## greboide

uso faz um ano, eu tenho a versao 1.0 instalada no laptop, no meu pc eu to esperando ficar desmacarado pelo portage pra usar, mas nao muda muito nao eh bem legal.

----------

## claupper

Blz...

Muito obrigado por ter me ajudado...

Abraços

Claudio

----------

